# Advice on New Acoustic



## RHCPfan (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, I've been playing for a little over 2 years now, and i think its time for an acoustic, being 16, and jobless, i have a small budget of $350, i don't know much about acoustics, any suggestions on which ones to buy or save for?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

In that price range take a look at Seagull and Simon & Patrick.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Also from the same group check out the Art & Luthiers some nice acoustics at a low price 250 - 350 area.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Anything in the Godin family..all of the above brands...best bang for your buck.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I echo all of the above, and you'll get more bang for your buck with used.

I had a Seagull S12, that I got used for $300.

Long and Mcquade has a good selection of most Godin guitars, so there is plenty to choose from.

Good luck, let us know how you make out.


----------



## RHCPfan (Feb 1, 2007)

sweet, thx a lot


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

*made in canada*

Seagull and Simon & Patrick guitars are made in canada which gives them a great price point


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got a Simon & Patrick Satin finish Cedar and love it.


----------



## Rick Assenger (Mar 2, 2007)

Good posts by everyone up above regarding the best available solid tops at a great price...but I have a different point for your perspective. I have an old laminate top guitar ('70's vintage, by the Suzuki Violin company off all companies  ) that I bought when I was in university in the '80's. It's been to the beach and full of sand, it's been camping around roaring hot camp-fires, had beer spilled all over it, it's been dropped, it's been played by 100 other guitarists and it's been loved. I'm not afraid to fuss around with the truss rod because I have nothing to loose. I always wanted an expensive, solid top guitar...the kind you see in the humidified rooms at the guitar shops so I went out and bought an expensive Takamine. I have about 7 guitars around the house in different rooms, and I told the guy that this was going to be my dining room guitar, I wanted to play it and not fuss with it. My bad. I was warned...during the winter my house gets really dry and the guitar dried out completely and warped...needed luthier repair...WTF.
Moral of the story...I have spent thousands of dollars on electric, acoustic, and classical guitars...the cheap plywood top has never let me down.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

An ex girlfriend had a Norman bolt-on plywood jobby (precursor to S&P, I believe), and to this day it still was the best-sounding guitar I ever heard. It could blow any D-35 out of the water at a flatpicking session. Big juicy notes that seemed to leap out, with virtually no picking effort.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Vintage Takamine*

I've got a 1978 Takamine F-307 that has been a fabulous campfire guitar and all around survivor. It is pretty much the size of a parlor guitar and it has a laminate top, which is probably the one thing that has stopped it from being completely useless by this point. I rescued it from a friend about 5 years ago...he had kept it in his garden shed on the acreage, so she was a little warped at first, but came back into shape once I had constant string tension for about 6 months or so. This guitar has a great neck and great action

I am constantly now on the look out for a Takamine F-320S or 340S. 
If you must have a spruce top and happen to come across one of these, then you should snap it up. You won't be disappointed, and it will fall into your price range. These guitars are also known as the Martin Lawsuit Guitar for reasons that become obvious once you play one. You might also look for a Yamika, which is also a Martin clone.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Look around for a good deal on a Seagull S6 or a good used Martin D15. Both can be had for your price range. I recently picked up a D16gt for $400. It's the nicest thing I've heard this side of a $1000.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a good deal on a nice acoustic from NS. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300091661387&rd=1&rd=1

Normally they're a $1000 or so.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> You might also look for a Yamika, which is also a Martin clone.


My first guitar was a Yamaki Martin clone...really nice little guitar. My current acoustic is a "lawsuit" Ibanez Concord (Gibson Dove copy). These el cheapo MIJ acoustics from the 70's and 80's are great bargins and you don't have to worry about them getting them getting buggered up.


----------



## Woody (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm far, far from being anything resembling an expert, but I was in a similar situation a few years ago. I had a job, but I'm frugal (some say cheap ) and being a rank beginner I was looking for a decent starter guitar under $400. A friend, who is a good player, and I went to a local luthier who sold used guitars and he showed us two: a Seagull S6+ (that looked brand new) and a Yamaki Deluxe (which had been refinished but still looked old). Both were the same price - $350. I liked the idea of a new (looking) Canadian-made guitar so I bought the Seagull. My pal bought the Yamaki. I am still pretty much a beginner (slow learner at 48 yrs old!) but I know enough now to be able to tell what plays and sounds good. My Seagull is quite nice - better than when I bought it; I guess the wood is aging nicely with playing. However, that Yamaki is amazing for a $350 guitar! I tried it a couple of years later (once I learned to play a bit) and I promptly kicked myself for not buying it when I had the chance. Don't get me wrong - I really like my Seagull and it has been a solid guitar, but that Yamaki was a better deal, especially considering they seem to be very hard to find. If I could turn back time I'd buy the Yamaki since I could easily find a Seagull anytime. (Or maybe be less frugal and buy both?)

All that said, I don't think you can go wrong with a Seagull, Simon & Patrick, etc. Canadian-made, to boot!

Cheers! KW


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Another vote for the Seagull...I'll be buying one also, as soon as I can get the money together...

Besides, they're made in Quebec! Added bonus!


----------



## katmandoo (May 12, 2007)

*try these...*

Hi there...
a yamaha FG720s around $330 canadian...sounds great, easy to play, solid top..i have about 25 guitars and i end up playin that 720 more than my Gibson's...I can just hear the gibson ppl cringing lol...but you can take em anywheres
Hope this helps..
available at all Tom Lee or L&M acoss Canada
cheers


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

*Katmandoo.... Chilliwack?*

OMG! You're in Chiliwack, Katmando? Tell me, is there still a music store on Wellington Avenue downtown? I grew up in Chilliwack.... spent 19 years there.


----------



## ShooApple (May 24, 2007)

Here's another vote for the A&L or Art & Luthiery guitars. I think they even have solid tops on them now. I played one the other day and was really surpised how great it sounded even when compared to much more expensive guitars.


----------

